# Okra help



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I am not a gardener so i need help!
My neighbor gave me 6 okra plants about 10 inches tall, said plant them in full sunlight. Is that all i need to do? 
We love okra but have no clue on soil or growing these things. 
You guys seem to know what your doing so asking for help.
Thanks


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Never using okra transplants, somewhat of a shot in the dark. But okra is fairly flexible about soil, doesn't take a whole lot of water. Too much nitrogen in fertilizer will cause "saw-log" size stalks and little else. Mine is not doing anything with the cool nights we have had. Keep it picked, 4-5" pods at most or it will quit producing. Others will chime in with more and better info. Hope this sets off your gardening "want-to".


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

No expert here but a few thoughts:

Okra requires full sun, at least six to eight hours per day, and warm temperatures. Okra thrives when temperatures get above 75Â°F, and continue to flourish with temperatures 90Â°F or higher.

Plant 18-24" apart.

Mulch around plants will fend off weeds and maintain warmer soil temps.

Avoid over-watering.

Most important - Harvest Okra Pods Early and Often!! A common mistake with growing okra is harvesting the pods too late. Many gardeners will allow the pods to grow six to eight inches long. This will cause the pods to become tough and have a woody taste.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Water 'em about every 3 months. LOL
Pick them ASAP. Maybe 3-4 inches long. Even sooner if possible, even if they still have the flower on them. 
Dip in milk, batter, and fry.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to gardening Robert. Your timing is about right...it is just now getting hot enough to grow okra. In another couple of weeks, it will be perfect. 

If it were me, and of course its not, I'd throw away the plants (and of course not tell the neighbor:ac550 and start from seed in the ground...you will have much better odds of success. If you need some seed, I have plenty I can give you from last year's harvest. 

I've seen okra thrive in the worst looking gumbo soils and do poorly in beautiful sandy loam soils. I think the key is soil ph above 6...and in the Livingston area of East Texas that means you generally have to add some ag. lime. 

Since you are just starting out, you may not want to mess with ph...just plant it and see what happens...but if it does poorly, it is likely low ph will be the cause....but if things are right, one can easily grow enough okra to feed a good portion of Polk County on a small space. 

Good gardening!


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Regular okra will keep getting taller as you harvest through the summer. I always have a lot planted and cut 1/2 of it to about 2', as it starts to get too difficult to harvest. Then, when that group starts blooming, I cut the other 1/2 off. Take oversized pods out of the garden to dispose of, because those seeds will sprout - this season, or when you till next spring. Even tilling up stalks when getting ready for the fall garden, they try to grow again. Only cold weather can slow down okra.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Always grow okra from seeds. You can soak the seeds in water for 24 hours before planting. Now, is a good time to plant.I like clemson spineless.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Clemson from seeds is the only way to go.Fireants are my biggest problem.They love the blooms and the sap in the crown of the pods.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Sounds easy enough. Gonna give it a shot.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

+1 for good ole Clemson spineless okra, Emerald velvet another good one.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

any of you folks try the mammoth variety?

just for grins, I am also trying a burgundy variety.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've never tried those BertS...but let us know how they turn out....the smaller the pod the better in my experience. 

I tried ZBest one year on the recommendation on here...and immediately went back to Clemson the next year.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> I've never tried those BertS...but let us know how they turn out....the smaller the pod the better in my experience.
> 
> I tried ZBest one year on the recommendation on here...and immediately went back to Clemson the next year.


I decided to try the mammoth variety on suggestion of a fella by the house, his parents always grew them. I have issues with my "hired help" (13 year old, 10 year old, 8 year old, and a 6 year old) not being able to harvest okra, until they reach their huge size. so I'm hoping this variety will still be edilbe once they reach the ginormous size, and they can see them.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

BertS said:


> I decided to try the mammoth variety on suggestion of a fella by the house, his parents always grew them. I have issues with my "hired help" (13 year old, 10 year old, 8 year old, and a 6 year old) not being able to harvest okra, until they reach their huge size. so I'm hoping this variety will still be edilbe once they reach the ginormous size, and they can see them.


I'm 52 and have that same issue of not seeing them until they are too big. I got to make 2 or 3 passes to get them all.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

chumy said:


> I'm 52 and have that same issue of not seeing them until they are too big. I got to make 2 or 3 passes to get them all.


I don't tell my kids this, but me too. lol

their problem is they think its done, when they go down one side of a row, and pick all they see........


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Curious why not to go the transplant route?

Second year doing okra and I've done transplant both years with nice success. I even started out early and getting my okra in this year with my cucs a few weeks ago. Plants are growing fine and about to start blooming.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Tail_Pincher said:


> Curious why not to go the transplant route?
> 
> ...


 In my experience, transplanted okra generally does not do as well as directly seeded.

The guru I trust on Texas vegetables, Dr. Sam Cotner, validates this experience as follows: " Okra should always be directly seeded into the garden...okra transplants grow slowly for a considerable time after setting them out"


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

When the really start going okra grows really fast. If you pick in the morning and some are too small go back in the evening. By the next morning they will likely be too big to eat


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I like the burgundy too,but the moisture content in the pod seems to be a little lower too me.Red Velvet was what I planted a couple years ago.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> In my experience, transplanted okra generally does not do as well as directly seeded.
> 
> The guru I trust on Texas vegetables, Dr. Sam Cotner, validates this experience as follows: " Okra should always be directly seeded into the garden...okra transplants grow slowly for a considerable time after setting them out"


X 2. Great book every Texas Gardener should get this book.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I gave Wabash feed store a half a LG mason jar of herlioom of Stewart's Zeebest okra seeds....

They sent them to their grower and they grew them from seed to sell the plants.

Lots of customers gave them excellent reviews....

They seemed to have a good success rate with the transplants.....

I only grown mine from seed.....and they grow all over my property......I even grown them in the landscape beds with ornamentals. 

Lots of sun and the occasional water......

Let us know how the plants do....they were free.....why not try them


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Tail_Pincher said:


> Curious why not to go the transplant route?
> 
> Second year doing okra and I've done transplant both years with nice success. I even started out early and getting my okra in this year with my cucs a few weeks ago. Plants are growing fine and about to start blooming.


 Even if i had a green house i wouldn't transplant okra.
Too much hassle for a seed that easily germinates and takes off quickly when the soil is warm.

Thats just me


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

My first try at growing okra also. They are growing good but something is eating my leaves and then also some leaves are getting yellow spots. Any ideas of what could be the problem and how to fix it.

I also have cherry tomatoes and jalapeÃ±os in this raised bed but they are doing great.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bugs.......

see the pole bean thread.....


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They will grow fast - sprinkle some red pepper to slow the bugs down and give the bad bugs something to burn twice


----------

